# Which banding tool?  Bands?  Clueless and mystified here.....



## freemotion (Jun 13, 2011)

....and a bit nervous.  I have to band the three bucklings around the end of this month before they go to their new homes and it will be my first time banding.

I went to TSC to buy a tool and bands and came home empty-handed....they had two options for banding tools and one option for bands, green calf bands.

The tools were similar in price, one was just under $20 and the other around $25, if I remember correctly.  Anyone know which one I should get?  I'm all for paying more for the best tool, and will order one if there is a better one on the market.  I will likely be using it for years to come.  EASE and accuracy are important to me.

Are the green calf bands appropriate for goat kids?  Wouldn't they be too big?

What if the goat wiggles and the band goes on crooked or something?  Or is that even possible?

Any tips or tricks?  How do you hold the goat?  

Help!  I get myself so worked up and nervous......then I'm a pro.  So your experienced help is VERY much appreciated!


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 13, 2011)

My "personal goat guru" works at TSC and I just bought the budget tool you described as well as the green bands, both of which my friend recommended.

She said it was what she used and never had an issue with them.  Her herd is roughly 60+.

My brother is going to help me as he will hold the goat and I'll apply the band.

Good luck.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 13, 2011)

The tool I have was about $18. It's not all metal, I think part of the handles are blue plastic? I don't remember.  I'd go with whichever is cheapest, especially since it doesn't get used more than a few times a year.  The green bands are fine, they're used for goats and sheep as well.  

Here's an easy method:  

Have DH hold the goat on his lap, with the goat leaning back against DH's chest.  DH can hold the front and hind legs together (one front and hind leg in one hand, and the other legs in the other hand) if the goat starts kicking.  

You get the band on the bander, and roll it about halfway down the pegs.  You don't want it to fly off if it isnt' on enough, but you really don't want to have to get it off from the bottom of the pegs once it's in place.  With one hand, grab the scrotum and make sure both testicles are in it.  With the other, squeeze the bander so the band opens and place it over the testicles. You'll likely have to use your other hand to pull the scrotum through.  DON'T close the band yet.  Once the scrotum is through, make sure the testicles come down into the scrotum, because often times they're "sucked" back up toward the body.  You may have to squeeze them down.  Once you get both testicles down in the scrotum, close the bander a bit to keep them down there.  Then you can roll the band off of the pegs onto the scrotum, making sure the teats are not in the band!

It's really very easy and painless (for you anyways).    The kids will likely roll around and kick at their bellies for a little while, but they'll be alright.  If they're with their moms they'll probably want to nurse. If they're bottle babies offer them a bottle to calm them, but if they're weaned they'll be fine.  

Good luck!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 13, 2011)

The cheap bander and green bands are perfect.  aggieterpkatie 
method is perfect as well.  When you put the band over the scrotum, make sure you have the bander facing the right direction too....with the little prong thingies facing the goat's belly, so the band rolls off towards the goat.  Otherwise it's really difficult to get the bands off and the casterator out of the way.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 13, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> The cheap bander and green bands are perfect.  aggieterpkatie
> method is perfect as well.  When you put the band over the scrotum, make sure you have the bander facing the right direction too....with the little prong thingies facing the goat's belly, so the band rolls off towards the goat.  Otherwise it's really difficult to get the bands off and the casterator out of the way.


Yes, I forgot to mention that!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 13, 2011)

.....


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 13, 2011)

If you were going to online-order anything else from Premier in the near future (over $100 total and shipping is free anywhere in the US, does not include medications but *does* include electronet) you might consider them.

I have their $6.75 blue-handled applicator and a $1.35 baggie of the bands, I suppose the applicator would probably not hold up for doing a large herd but for just a few it is FINE and the price is certainly right 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2011)

I use the budget tool from TSC and the green bands.  I'd recommend giving the goat either a shot of banamine or children's ibuprofen just before you band...it'll cut down on the dramatics after...they may still flinch around but imo it's not as bad when they get a little pain meds first


----------



## freemotion (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the great tips!  I got the "better" bander and some bands today.  I looked closely at the handles and I think I can more comfortably handle the better ones.  Sure, it will only be a few goats a year, but when ya depend on your hands for your living and you are very close to a critical, middle-aged (ugh!!!) birthday, you are very concerned with such things.....


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2011)

Another thing you might wanna have for the "big" day is a pair of rounded nose scissors (like you get in first aid kits)...that way it you misplace the band or a testicle sucks back up at the last minute you can easily snip the band off and start over.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 13, 2011)

thats a great idea, i am getting a pair to put in my frist aid box 

This yr i will be banding my boys for the frist time, myself i have always wimp'd out,  but now it's time to suck it up  and  just do it!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm trying to get my DH to learn to do the banding...yeah, like that's gonna work    He thinks I get some kind of evil joy out of it!

It's really a very easy process.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 13, 2011)

My DH won't have anything to do with the banding of any animals here, he looks ill when i even talk about it!!!:/


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get my DH to learn to do the banding...yeah, like that's gonna work    He thinks I get some kind of evil joy out of it!
> 
> It's really a very easy process.


Men don't seem to be real comfortable with the whole banding process.  Not sure why.......


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 14, 2011)

We've used the green bands for years. I don't think it super matters which bander you get unless you are doing HUNDREDS of goats and durability will count. 

We've never done a pain killer in advance and really 99% of the dramatics seem to come from the indignity of being caught and flipped on their keester.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 14, 2011)

> but when ya depend on your hands for your living and you are very close to a critical, middle-aged (ugh!!!) birthday, you are very concerned with such things.....


Been there, done that...highly overrated!


----------



## rebelINny (Jun 14, 2011)

My dh is a cow man so he bands bulls a couple times a year. He hasn't had a problem banding the bucklings either except they are so small. It was funny last year while he was banding a couple of bucks and our two boys were watching (7 & 4 at the time) when he was done he put another band on the bander and turned to the boys and asked "who's next" in a serious way. I have never seen boys more horrified! It was so funny!


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> My dh is a cow man so he bands bulls a couple times a year. He hasn't had a problem banding the bucklings either except they are so small. It was funny last year while he was banding a couple of bucks and our two boys were watching (7 & 4 at the time) *when he was done he put another band on the bander and turned to the boys and asked "who's next" in a serious way. I have never seen boys more horrified! It was so funny!*


I've done that to my boys!!     (They are 5 and 7)


----------



## freemotion (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, the deed is done.  It was quick and painless.....then while we were banding the second of the three I turned and saw the first one flopped over like he was dead!

He wasn't.  Just being dramatic.  Poor little guy.

They are all lying down and crying when they see me.  One would not take the bottle, just a few sips.  I feel so sad for them.....how long before I feel better? :/  I mean, before they feel better?


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jun 29, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Well, the deed is done.  It was quick and painless.....then while we were banding the second of the three I turned and saw the first one flopped over like he was dead!
> 
> He wasn't.  Just being dramatic.  Poor little guy.
> 
> They are all lying down and crying when they see me.  One would not take the bottle, just a few sips.  I feel so sad for them.....how long before I feel better? :/  I mean, before they feel better?


For my buckling (becomeing a wether), we banded on Sat and he was acting sorry for himself until Monday..... he still moves gingerly but he is not flopping, or looking or crying at us over it....


----------

